# Shimming a tank to level



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

So, I plan to upgrade my 50gal to a rimless in about 2-3 weeks now. 
However, after keeping several tanks in the exact spot the 50gal is now, I know that it's just not quite level there. The water is higher on the right side.
This hasn't been much of an issue with rimmed tanks but I know it's not gonna look right with a great rimless tank.

I'm not too handy so I could use some advice on what to use, how, and where to shim the tank/stand so everything sits right.

Unfortunately, under the stand is carpet. I use a 1/2 foam under the tank but I might remove it.

I REALLY appreciate your help.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Is it the floor that's not level or is the stand out of wack?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I use a piece of 3/4" plywood cut the size of the base of the tank.
put the plywood on top of the stand with the tank on top of the plywood
insert shims/I use shingles to adjust the level.

in you put in just an inch or so of water it is easy to adjust level.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

How about trying to shim the bottom of the stand with a piece of wood?

If possible, I would try to refrain from removing the foam as this helps in uneven surfaces. I know this was the reason I placed one under my tank since my stand was a DIY. Didn't trust my carpentry skills


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

randylahey said:


> Is it the floor that's not level or is the stand out of wack?


Good call. I'll check today and get back to you.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

It's easy, first put your level on your stand check that and lift what ever side is low until it level. That's where you're wooden shake will go. Now the stacking order would be stand then 3/4 finished ply, you will shim between those layers after then doing the foam like you have before then tank. As mikebike said just an inch or two of water is all you need to see when level and light enough to get shims between the wood and stand. Should be pretty good and level, looks maybe not as hot as the rimless but could be painted or covered with a trim? Just spitballing here but it's too bad it's so far I'd help you.


----------

